

Is Mythbusters science or entertainment?  - bootload
http://www.abc.net.au/rn/scienceshow/stories/2008/2214224.htm#

======
bootload
_"... Mythbusters is not an American television show. For all its massive
international popularity, its devoted audience of many millions across all
continents, its American hosts, locations, themes, its spin-off books, DVDs
and t-shirts, Mythbusters is in fact an Australian television show made by
Australians, largely in Australia ... "_

read by clicking the (stupid) "Show Transcript" link...

------
airhadoken
Yes. This wasn't an either-or question, right?

